# Been shopping for an Excalibur Dehydrator?



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I just received my new Excalibur 3900 and it was a great deal. I purchased through the organic garden catalog 'Gardens Alive' with a $100 off $200 purchase. That made the dehydrator only $169 + shipping! 

Oh, and the shipping was over $16, but I joined the garden club for $14 and received an additional 10% off, so it made the 'out the door' costs about $5 cheaper.

If you are in the market for one, keep an eye out for the $100 offer. Worth signing up for the free catalog!

Excalibur Food Dehydrator


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for the info. I signed up for a cataglog and email alerts. Dh is buying one for me for mother's day. Crossing my fingers I will get a coupon code. That would be sweet! :thumb:


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

If you don't get a coupon code, try calling them. They might honor previous promotions. I telephoned them a few years ago and they honored my Dad's promotion for me.


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you so much for posting this, I have been looking for one & I went to their site & ordered it, was also able to type in "coupon code" for that company into google & got the $100 off $200
I can't wait till it gets here
Thanks again!!!


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a couple of questions if you don't mind. I found the $100 off code so I would like to order. However, it doesn't specify which color you receive. Do they allow you to choose a color before you check out? Second, does it come with the Polyscreen inserts for the trays? 

Sorry for the questsions, but it doesn't give a lot of details about it.

TIA!

Blessings,
SG


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

I didn't get a choice on color, not sure on the polyscreen, I'll post when it arrives


----------



## Tinga (Jul 24, 2011)

I ordered a remanned unit directly from their site. I don't see any listed, but Mine has been working for 3+ years I've had it.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I didn't have an option on the color. It arrived as white. 

It does come with 9 black trays and 9 poly-mesh screens. 

There is also a pretty good sized book that comes along with the set.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

myminifarm said:


> I didn't get a choice on color, not sure on the polyscreen, I'll post when it arrives


Thank you. 



Tinga said:


> I ordered a remanned unit directly from their site. I don't see any listed, but Mine has been working for 3+ years I've had it.


Thank you. I was considering this too. 



jmtinmi said:


> I didn't have an option on the color. It arrived as white.
> 
> It does come with 9 black trays and 9 poly-mesh screens.
> 
> There is also a pretty good sized book that comes along with the set.


Thank you. I was more concerned about the screens. I do try and stay away from white, but for that price who can complain about the color.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

mine sharing the code?


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Try:

0155996

If it doesn't work, go directly to their website because it may have it on their homepage. Also, if you do a google search for $100 off $200 gardens alive coupon, it will pop up.


----------



## kkweinb (Oct 17, 2011)

Has anyone tried this coupon lately. I didn't work for me but I'm not sure I did it correctly. I really want one of these but can't afford it without some good discount.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes it still works, put 0155668 in the key no. box


----------



## kkweinb (Oct 17, 2011)

I signed up using my email address and they sent it to me via email. It says you have a week to use it. I'm so excited!


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks. I just signed up for e-mail and a free catalog.


----------



## Gimpy Magoo (Mar 20, 2012)

Excellent, thank you.
I've been shopping for one for the wife when I came across this thread.
I received the $100 off and signed up for the club and received an additional 10% off.
with shipping and club the total was 183.00.
love it.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I love my excalaber .but I went a differint route ..ebay ,I'm wishing I hadwon the bidding on the bigger one mine has 4 shelve


----------

